# AVG Avast



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

I read here about avast and down loaded it. I have used AVG for several years and like it.
Will they work together or should one be removed? And which has better features?
Thank you in advance. This is a good place for straight answers.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You should NEVER use more than one antivirus program at a time.

In my opinion, Avast is better - not LOADS better, but it will remove more viruses (this has been shown in tests). So if you want to run it, I'd download Avast; then remove AVG; then install Avast.


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Just tried to uninstall AVG. got a screen saying it would not remove due to an error. Should I do this in safe mode?


----------



## Boss Cooker (Nov 26, 2005)

Just looked at the tool bar and programs. No avg. But I also did a crap cleaner download and now have a yahoo tool bar. I think crap cleaner comes with some crap of it's own. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

No, Crap Cleaner (so far as I know) doesn't include any spyware/adware.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes, ccleaner does install yahoo toolbar ONLY if you click the option for it to install. It is a CCLEANER version of Y! toolbar. Yes, It doesn't include spyware/adware. For sure.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Really....that's a new one on me. I'll need to go download the latest version, obviously.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Yahoo toolbar also comes with FREE norton spyware scanner. Works wonders for me.


----------

